# new Calgary member



## buckbrush (Jan 6, 2018)

boy I wish I was on here when the pallets of 4130 was ongoing.


----------



## Janger (Jan 7, 2018)

Welcome to the forum! What are you making ? Post!


----------



## Bofobo (Jan 7, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jan 9, 2018)

buckbrush said:


> boy I wish I was on here when the pallets of 4130 was ongoing.


Welcome!


----------



## buckbrush (Jan 22, 2018)

Janger said:


> Welcome to the forum! What are you making ? Post!



mostly tools and jigs for my machines. I might be the only guy in Canada with a Rivett 10-20F.


----------



## Janger (Jan 23, 2018)

http://www.lathes.co.uk/rivett1020s/index.html


----------

